# Looking for a Film to watch, any recommendations?



## CriticalCarrot (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm preferably looking for a sci-fi/horror film, I've seen quite a lot of the genre but I feel like I could see a lot more.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 1, 2020)

Alien


----------



## Vince W (Aug 2, 2020)

The Thing
Event Horizon
Supernova
Lifeforce
The Fly


----------



## J Riff (Aug 2, 2020)

head for the movie review thread in here, hunnerts to choose from.


----------



## dask (Aug 2, 2020)

Try this if you haven’t seen it yet:


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2020)

X From the Unknown
The Quatermass Experiment'
Quatermass II
Quatermass and the Pit
Mantango  a k a  Attack of the Mushroom People
Planet of the Vampires
The Flame Barrier 
The Thing that Couldn't Die
Gait From the Unknown
The Colossus of New York 
Creature
Night of the Comet
With of the Creeps
Wolfen
Black Sabbath
Dr Jekyll and Sister Hyde
The Monster that Challenged the World
The Four Skulls of Johnathan Drake
Prince of Darkness
The Mouth of Madness
Bodyparts


----------



## SpaceCadet11 (Sep 2, 2020)

It's September 2, 2020.
*My suggestion is a 2019 movie called an "Alita battle Angel".
Classic. And...a lot of people have not seen it I'm guessing!!


----------



## Rodders (Sep 3, 2020)

Predestination
Project Almanac
Moon
The Battery
Safety Not Guaranteed
The Omega Man.
Logans Run
Europa Report

How are you with Foreign Language movies as there are a few great ones out there.

The Last Days
Cargo
Aniara
Rec
Delicatessen.
Train to Busan.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 3, 2020)

*The Thing from Another World* [1951], just a good romp, with some of the best ever film dialogue.
*Curse/Night of the Demon* [1957], actually scared me the first time I saw it.
*Cat People* [1942], film-noire as fantasy-horror.
And if you can find it [relatively] uncut...
*Freaks* [1932], still a surprising if not shocking film.


----------



## Dave (Sep 3, 2020)

These films are classics, and rightly so. I expect that we could make a long list of others too, but if you want to see something newer then the most recent films I have watched on Netflix were _The Old Guard_ and _Project Power. _I haven't ventured out to the cinema yet since lockdown, but cinemas are open again, and I have heard really good things about _Tenet, _Christopher Nolan's most recent film that is showing in cinemas right now.


----------



## Mad Alice (Sep 15, 2020)

Oblivion is interesting cinema.
 Even if the whole film seems like its something a vampire voodoo priest would suck out of the repairman jack novels. 
But then it does star Tom Cruise.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 16, 2020)

CupofJoe said:


> *The Thing from Another World* [1951], just a good romp, with some of the best ever film dialogue.
> *Curse/Night of the Demon* [1957], actually scared me the first time I saw it.
> *Cat People* [1942], film-noire as fantasy-horror.
> And if you can find it [relatively] uncut...
> *Freaks* [1932], still a surprising if not shocking film.




Night of the Demon is an awesome film, among my top 5 horror films. It's an adaptation of MR James' short story Casting the Runes.

Another couple of favourites of mine that are a little more obscure are Time Bandits (more fantasy than scifi)  and another couple of MR James' Oh Whistle (the Michael Hordern version) and A View From a Hill.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 16, 2020)

paranoid marvin said:


> Night of the Demon is an awesome film, among my top 5 horror films. It's an adaptation of MR James' short story Casting the Runes.
> 
> Another couple of favourites of mine that are a little more obscure are Time Bandits (more fantasy than scifi)  and another couple of MR James' Oh Whistle (the Michael Hordern version) and A View From a Hill.


I'll out the two MR James films. I think I've seen *A view from a hill* many years ago..
As for *Time Bandits*? I spent [pocket] money to see that in the local fleapit with my friends. A great afternoon was had by all.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 16, 2020)

Time Bandits. What a fabulous, forgotten movie.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 16, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Time Bandits. What a fabulous, forgotten movie.


Forgotten by whom? I've worn through three copies of various formats.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 16, 2020)

Me, really. I haven't seen it for maybe 30 years when we had a copy on VHS.

I must address that, actually.


----------



## paeng (Sep 16, 2020)

Try this list:









						The 50 Greatest Sci-Fi Films of All Time
					

Beam these recommendations up ASAP.




					www.thrillist.com


----------



## Vince W (Sep 17, 2020)

That list is in all kinds of the wrong order.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 17, 2020)

if you a really full of the wall film , ive got just the film for you  *Darkstar *1974. This film ia one the best science fiction comedies of all time and it it one part cautionary tale , which I will reface form telling you if you haven't  already seen this kooky  wonderful  film .


----------



## Randy M. (Oct 2, 2020)

Not much remembered now, I think, _The Hidden_ with Michael Nouri and Kyle MacLachlan. Not great, but pretty good s.f./horror, with Chris Mulkey, among others, including (I think) Claudia Christian's feature film debut. Another is _Strange Invaders_ with Paul Le Mat; again, not great but fun if you can tolerate '80s s.f. Similarly, _Super 8_, a 2000s pastiche of '80s s.f., and Spielberg in particular,  is enjoyable.

Randy M.


----------



## AlexH (Oct 3, 2020)

Timecrimes is an excellent sci-fi horror.


----------



## JJewel (Oct 3, 2020)

Okay not sci-fi or Horror but have you seen the Motley Crue movie?, it is exceptional even if you dont like their music.

Failing that someone mentioned tonight a film that has shot to the top of my must watch list...









						ReMastered: Devil at the Crossroads (TV Movie 2019) - IMDb
					

ReMastered: Devil at the Crossroads: Directed by Brian Oakes. With Terry Harmonica Bean, Rory Block, Yvonne Chireau, Eric Clapton. A look at the short, mysterious life of blues legend, Robert Johnson, who was said to have made a deal with the Devil at a crossroads in rural Mississippi.




					www.imdb.com
				



A bio of Robert Johnson no less!


----------



## Rodders (Oct 3, 2020)

The Explorers
Batteries Not Included
Cocoon
The Goonies


----------



## Vince W (Oct 3, 2020)

Rodders said:


> The Explorers
> Batteries Not Included
> Cocoon
> The Goonies


Great selection. I watched the Explorers and *Batteries Not Included again not too long ago. They are all great films.


----------



## Dave Vicks (Nov 20, 2020)

Picked up Season one of True Detective and the movie Casino.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 20, 2020)

JJewel said:


> Okay not sci-fi or Horror but have you seen the Motley Crue movie?, it is exceptional even if you dont like their music.
> 
> Failing that someone mentioned tonight a film that has shot to the top of my must watch list...
> 
> ...


I'll have to look for the Motley Crue film. I've seen them live four times. They were always a great show.

As for Robert Johnson, try the 80s film *Crossroads* with the Karate Kid and Jamie Gertz. The guitar duel at the end is a tonne of fun.


----------



## JJewel (Nov 21, 2020)

Just jumped back on after a few weeks wondering what to do with my night when I saw your reply. Damn fine idea a night of Robert Johnson related movies


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 22, 2020)

*Spaced Invaders  *1990 This is a so bad it's good science fiction comedy about bunch of incredibly dumb aliens who while traveling in space intercept the 1938 War of the Worlds Broadcast of 1938. Think its real, they decide to go to the aid of the invading Martians . They land on Earth in the present day on Halloween night so , nobody notices them.  I have a bit of soft spot for this silly film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Two films by Wood Alien

*Take the Money snd Run *1969 In this , his first feature film , he play bumbling Criminal wanna be Virgil Starkwell . 

*Sleeper * 1973 A mild mannered and inept Miles Monroe gets frozen in 1973 and wakes up in a Dystopian police state 200 years in the future and, becomes an extremely unlikely revolutionary hero. He co stars with Diane Keaton who is equally wonderful . This film with its great comic ragtime jazzy musical score and it off the wall comic storyline , is one of the greatest science fiction genre spoof sends ups of all time. And it has some viciously funny social commentary too .


----------



## Droflet (Nov 23, 2020)

28 days later. Sometime people are the real horrors. 
There's two others in the series also worth a look. No, I can't remember the names. That's why you've got google.


----------

